# We side-carred our crib! (pics)



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

We have the Diktad crib from IKEA that converts to a toddler bed. It's been in toddler-bed form since dd was 18 months. We just got her the Leksvik extendable bed from IKEA so we moved the Diktad bed from her room to our room. Because you know how small a king-sized bed feels when you have a 3-year-old join you at 5 in the morning! I love our new co-sleeping set-up! So does Kitty, as you can see.

When we have a new baby (DH is like, "Okay, we're ready now, let's do it!") we'll just have to do a few things to make the set-up safe. First thing would be taking off our featherbed. Then we'll need to stuff a piece of high-density foam in the gap between the two mattresses. I also think it would be a good idea to link some bungee cords between the king mattress and the crib frame to prevent our mattress from shifting and creating a gap.

When dd was newborn we only had a double futon so DH slept on the couch for half a year because I was worried he'd smother the baby. Now I'm confident with our next baby there's enough room for everyone to sleep safely together. Now we just need to work on that baby.









Happy co-sleeping everybody!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I want to see!! It sounds fabulous but I can't see any of your pics......!!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! And I love that crib. We are doing fine without one but if we need one to side car in the future, I would totally get that one. The wood on it would match our IKEA dresser too.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *columbusmomma* 
I want to see!! It sounds fabulous but I can't see any of your pics......!!

I think the links are working...I wonder why you can't see them? I hope they work for you next time you check!


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
Very cool! And I love that crib. We are doing fine without one but if we need one to side car in the future, I would totally get that one. The wood on it would match our IKEA dresser too.

They actually discontinued the Diktad series, but the Leksvik crib/toddler-bed is pretty much the same thing, just slightly different woodwork. Same antique wood stain, I think.

We probably would have done well with this side-car set up over a year ago, but it is expensive buying another bed (Granny gave us some $$$ for dd's xmas present so we put it towards the new bed). A toddler can be quite disruptive in bed, depending how much they toss and turn and thrash around. Even if dd isn't actually hitting us with her flying limbs, it shakes the mattress and you get disturbed while trying to sleep. At least now she can just bounce around on her own mattress without shaking the whole king bed!

And I highly recommend the ikea crib-to-toddlerbed furniture. It's lasted us over 3 years so far and will surely be in use until the last baby we have is 4 years old or so.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Now I'm able to view!! That set-up looks great!







: Kinda like our bed!


----------

